# catabwa walkers fishing report



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Is anyone still walking out a mile or so
or have fish moved and it would be a wasted trip? Don't have a quad, but would walk.
Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you could get some fish at a mile of so out. There were a couple times last year that fund fish without being crazy far out.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just have electronics with you. Key is to be mobile. If you are not marking, do not fish. Last year I got into an active pod less than 3/4 from shore. Never understood why people drive/walk over fish just to get where everyone else is at.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I fished 1.5 miles out today (Thursday) from sun up until 4pm, beautiful day on the 9" ice, but only three "lookers" on the Zercom and zero takers in a full day of jigging two rods.There were 50-60 shanties in three packs on out at about the 3 mile point, fish were caught in those groups, some early and one group I talked to at the dock got limits after the bright sun was covered by clouds around 2:30... Ice was good, but there is a lot of shove ice to cross, a couple which had very scary looking water standing in the low spots...I was the only one fishing that distance today, everyone else including a few walkers went the 3M distance. I have seen a lot of eyes come thru the ice right where I fished, but they are -NOT- there right now. High point for me today was watching a coyote scamper from the island area to the north right thru several shanty set ups and on south towards Burgerking......Haulin A_ _.......for sure, pretty neat, AH2


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for reports, might just give a guide a call for a ride.
Sounds like tough day aquaholic2, better than tough day at work.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

It was a beautiful day for a long walk..... all my gear worked perfectly, I didn't get lost or fall in the lake, so that made it a good day on Erie........ I learned decades ago that you take what she offers, smile, say "yes dear..." and relish the days that she offers a few fish, AH2


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Great thoughts,
Thanks


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

X2 on the great thoughts. 

Heading out Saturday for the day, gonna have my jogging shoes on to get out there far enough!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great , optimistic approach to your day. Thanks for reminding me it is not all about the catching.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just keep at man. You have to be mobile. Sometimes I dont stop until I catch a fish or the screen lights up.


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

be heading out this afternoon .. SP...scouting for the a.m. buddy coming for the weekend...will report on any luck... good to be back out


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

didn't make it out...few guys coming in had fish ...didn't ask where when or how ...figured we would find out tomorrow...


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Just keep at man. You have to be mobile. Sometimes I dont stop until I catch a fish or the screen lights up.


X 2 that's the key for sure.


----------



## Eldora (Apr 8, 2011)

Any reports from this weekend?


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Tough weekend for us. Got to drill a lot of holes with my new gas auger!!!! Yesterday my group caught six, lost three at holes due to new gaffer. Today was high winds and no fun. Had some marks but only taker was short. Talked to a ton of guys at park after and did not talk to anyone who did well.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am wanting to head out of Catawba in the morning but i Don't have an auger (I have everything else). Been out several times in the last 2 weeks but was always with friends that had one. Would love to find a group to walk out with that wouldn't mind cutting an extra hole for me  I would gladly pick up some extra minnows in return. Pm me or text 419-357-6308 if interested.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

rickards had a dozen...8"... had to pick one up sunday on way home just in case my buddy with propane can' t make it


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

I walked out of camp perry Saturday started at 2 miles nothing. Ended up working out to 4 1/2 miles with nothing came back in to 3 miles for the evening lost one. Walked out of Catawba Sunday 1 1/2 miles fished till 1 and only caught white bass. I will definitely be have the quad this coming week. My buddy also fell through to his knee but thankfully caught himself Crack opened up about 7/8 mile out of Catawba NW


----------



## Donk (Jul 16, 2014)

Were did he fall through at Catawba or camp perry


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Donk said:


> Were did he fall through at Catawba or camp perry


Catawba. . .


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

Was out 1.5 miles straight out from the state park and caught 6 this evening in about 2 hours


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Straight west? What worked best jig wise?
Thanks


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes straight west caught most of them on a blue and silver kastmaster


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for info
How deep of water?


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

how far out were you? straight west or northwest or straight north? thats a positive sign. glad to here you got them. im going out in the morning.


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

I was straight west


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Are u absolutely positively 100% sure you were straight West ??? Lol . Good job on the fishes


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it absolutly necessary to go out 3-4-5 miles?nothing within 1-1.5 miles?I'm a walker that's why I'm askin.i do it old school.no vex no cam just a shanty auger and the poles.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

You can catch plenty of walleye within 2 miles you just have to walk around a 1/4 mile here a 1/4 mile there and you will find them


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can I get a ice report any cracks I'm walking out any worrys might bring a quad any info would be great


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I talked with some guys that were 2 miles west of catawba. They said they got 30 eyes in the last couple hours before dark. There is a nasty shove with lots of water right off catawba park. It was passible this afternoon but watch where you cross.


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

we were 5 miles nw off catawba,got 19 eyes. there were 7 of us, biggest was 27 inches,


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

that was saturday.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Soooo from what I'm reading walking is out of the question.


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

I am going to give it a try walking out tomorrow am. Looks like it might be tough but we will see.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't been up to the lake in a couple weeks and was wondering how hard it would be to drag my shanty and gear out? I walked out a few times when there wasn't much snow but I still haven't caught my first walleye through the ice. Was hoping to end the slump this week. I have a few screws in my ankle and its hard to walk in snow that's to deep. Thanks


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

[quote="chillin";1967551]I haven't been up to the lake in a couple weeks and was wondering how hard it would be to drag my shanty and gear out? I walked out a few times when there wasn't much snow but I still haven't caught my first walleye through the ice. Was hoping to end the slump this week. I have a few screws in my ankle and its hard to walk in snow that's to deep. Thanks[/quote]

I was out of catawba on friday and saturday with atv. Friday and saturday morning would have been excellent walking, very little snow on ice. By the time we got off the lake around 2pm saturday there was at least 6" of snow on the ice. i would imagine pulling a sled in that snow would be a workout.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

OK thanks for the reply, I wasn't sure how much it snowed up there.


----------



## doubleduece1981 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone catching 1 to 2 miles out was thinking about making the walk in the am tomorrow


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Tightlines said:


> I was out of catawba on friday and saturday with atv. Friday and saturday morning would have been *excellent* walking, very little snow on ice. By the time we got off the lake around 2pm saturday there was at least 6" of snow on the ice. i would imagine pulling a sled in that snow would be a workout.


My buddy and I walked 2 miles out on Saturday... "Excellent" is about as far from reality as possible! And we're in our 20's!! Lol, in fact, it was so bad that I'm going to look at a sled in a few hours! Never EVER will I walk again!!


----------

